# Unangemessenes Userverhalten - war Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?



## Hippo (12 Februar 2013)

*War: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club-Mitgliedschaft durch anklicken*



Lolatsch schrieb:


> Warum gehst du so ab? Haste deine Tage oder was?
> 
> Damit wollte ich nur gesagt haben,dass der Text von meinem Onkel verfasst wurde etc.


 


Lolatsch schrieb:


> 1. Was für sinnloses Schreiben? Bevor du erstmal hier irgendeinen Mist behauptest,solltest du erstmal nachdenken.
> 
> Ich habe lediglich auf ihre Forderung,ich solle das Geld zahlen,Ihnen das Schreiben geschickt von meinem Onkel.Nun erklär du mir mal was das mit Zeit vergeuden zu tun hat?
> 
> ...


 

Anscheinend ist grade verschärfter Vollmond. Egal ob hier oder auch im Antispam hats momentan eine Menge reingerasselter Blindfüchse die des Lesens nicht mächtig sind aber den langjährigen Aktivisten mit zig tausend Beiträgen ans Bein pinkeln wollen.
Lolatsch, Du bist auch so ein merkbefreiter und unbelehrbarer Schrottposter und Berufsopfer.
Es kommt ja selten vor daß ich einen Thread zusperre, aber wegen Dir hatte ich es schon getan.
Insofern, wir sind nicht böse wenn Du Dich hier abmeldest und Dich dann bei weiteren Dummheiten vertrauensvoll an Deinen Onkel wendest Deinen Onkel belästigst.
Btw - wieso hast Du überhaupt hier so einen Bohei veranstaltet wenn Du so einen schlauen Onkel hast?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (12 Februar 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Anscheinend ist grade verschärfter Vollmond.


Ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl, das trifft auf alle Beteiligten zu....


----------



## Hippo (12 Februar 2013)

Solltest Du damit auch mich meinen - da hast Du recht - ich bin da grad ziemlich angefressen deswegen ...


----------



## Reducal (12 Februar 2013)

Reagier dich halt ab! Ich schaue mir jetzt den hier an: http://www.scala-ffb.de/index.php?ref=filminfo&id=1183


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Februar 2013)

Hippo? Hiiiipppppo? Coooool bleiben. Oder wieder werden...
Tief durchatmen. Ich kraul Dir mal virtuell den Flußpferdrücken, altes Haus...


----------



## Hippo (12 Februar 2013)

Bin auch angefressen cool 
Wenn ich richtig sauer bin sieht das anders aus ...
Mich regt einfach diese Mentalität auf daß manche erst um Hilfe jaulen und wenn ihnen eine Antwort nicht paßt mit grad einstelliger Beitragszahl einem altgedienten User unqualifiziert ans Bein zu pinkeln und den alten Hasen durch die Blume als Idioten zu bezeichnen.
Ich frag mich ob die ihren Anwalt genauso unflätig anscheißen wenn der ihnen was sagt was ihnen nicht passt.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (12 Februar 2013)

Hi Hippo,
kein Grund, sich aufzuregen, eher sich zu wundern  Das Schräge ist doch eigentlich, dass Leute sich einerseits von solchen Hampelmännern wie web.de einschüchtern lassen und die hier erbetenen Ratschläge in den Wind schlagen, dann aber so herumstänkern. Egal wie, darüber solltest gerade Du nicht die unzähligen Fälle vergessen, denen das Forum doch auf die Sprünge geholfen hat.


----------



## Hippo (12 Februar 2013)

Die letzten Tage kams verschärft, wenns Einzelne sind ists wirklich fast "normal" aber 3 in 2 Tagen ...
Aber Du hast recht - gelegentlich kommen sogar positive Rückmeldungen und manchmal soger ein Dankeschön


----------



## haudraufundschluss (13 Februar 2013)

Ich vergleiche das mal mit einem Arztbesuch bei einer Erkältungswelle: Wenn der den 5. Patienten schon zur Tür des Sprechzimmers rauskehrt, bevor der sich überhaupt gesetzt hat, dann hat der den wahrscheinlich zum letzten Mal gesehen.

Wenn man sich unsere Tipps genauer betrachtet, sind die übrigens gar nicht so einheitlich. Ich finde das auch gut so, weil das zu einem Diskussionsforum dazu gehört. Unsere Position hat sich über die Jahre mit den Problemen geändert und auch, wenn es eine Art Forentenor geben mag, hat jeder doch seine persönliche Meinung. Das stellt den Hilfesuchenden aber vor ein Problem: In Sachen Abofallen zum Beispiel stolpert er hier über das Musterschreiben der Verbraucherzentrale, aber auch über den Ratschlag, sich überhaupt nicht auf Brieffreundschaften einzulassen. 

Dann bräuchte ich auch keinen Arztbesuch mehr. Schließlich macht der auch nichts anderes, als anhand von Symptomen zu kategorisieren und so (hoffentlich) zur Ursache meines Problems zu gelangen. Die Kunst besteht ja darin, Symptome überhaupt zu erkennen und sie den richtigen Wehwehchen zuzuordnen. Jemand, der hier Hilfe sucht, kämpft genau damit. Manchmal geht einem erst ein Licht auf, wenn man anfängt sein Problem für andere zu formulieren. Aber ich finde, da darf gerne ein bisschen mehr kommen als "Benutz die Suchfunktion, du Trottel" und "Lern lesen, du Depp!" - Mir ist klar: Was wir hier verdienen und unterm Strich zurück bekommen, lässt sich nicht mit einem Arztgehalt vergleichen.

Und ich bin mir auch sicher: Es gibt gerechten  Zorn. Es gibt auch Menschen, die es ganz sicher verdient haben, als Blitzableiter herzuhalten. Aber wenn sich jemand zum ersten Mal hier im Forum umschaut und dann seitenweise Geblaffe zu sehen bekommt, dann sucht der nicht nach Ursachen dafür sondern nach einer anderen Seite. Und damit machen wir uns einfach jahrelange Arbeit kaputt.


----------



## Hippo (13 Februar 2013)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> ...Und ich bin mir auch sicher: Es gibt gerechten Zorn. Es gibt auch Menschen, die es ganz sicher verdient haben, als Blitzableiter herzuhalten. Aber wenn sich jemand zum ersten Mal hier im Forum umschaut und dann seitenweise Geblaffe zu sehen bekommt, dann sucht der nicht nach Ursachen dafür sondern nach einer anderen Seite. Und damit machen wir uns einfach jahrelange Arbeit kaputt.


 
Da hast Du recht!
Nur nehmen wir jetzt den aktuelle Fall "Lolatsch" der mich schlußendlich zu meiner Reaktion brachte
Der fängt hier auf Seite 70 an >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...haft-durch-anklicken.6768/page-70#post-360178 
und geht bis Seite 72 >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...haft-durch-anklicken.6768/page-72#post-360357
Bis dahin wurde er gehätschelt.Da habe ich aber dann erstmal den Schlüssel umgedreht weil es begonnen gat sich im Kreis zu drehen.
Aber auf Seite 73 kommt er wieder und erzählt ganz stolz daß er was getan hat wovon ihm vorher unisono abgeraten wurde und uns dann noch der Onkel Anwalt um die Ohren geschlagen wurde.
Als DAS dann etwas sarkastisch kommentiert wurde ging er auf Goblin und TSC los in einer Art die einem Newbie eindeutig nicht zusteht. Und schon gar nicht nach der Hilfe die er schon bekommen hatte. Und das war dann der Punkt wo ich deutlich wurde.

Unabhängig davon erlaube ich mir bei Postern die nicht mal auf der letzten Seite eines Threads lesen oder eindeutig zu faul sind etwa mal in die AGB ihres Anbieters zu gucken schon mal den Hinweis darauf daß lesen bildet.
Auf die Suchfunktion verweise ich eher nicht weil mit der stehe ich selbst immer wieder auf Kriegsfuß ...

Uns Hardcore-Aktivisten machen solche Anwürfe wie von Lolatsch eher weniger was aus, wir schütteln uns und machen weiter.
Nur ich kann mir gut vorstellen daß es Leute die mal Aktivisten werden könnten durchaus abschreckt weiterzumachen


----------



## Reducal (13 Februar 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> ... aktuelle Fall "Lolatsch"


Erinnert mich übrigens an Schnippewippe, mit der/dem hast du auch nicht gekonnt.


----------



## BenTigger (13 Februar 2013)

Da war er aber nicht der einzige....


----------



## Hippo (13 Februar 2013)

Eigentlich sagt mir der Name was, aber der letzte Einzelbeitrag da ist von 2009, in dem Thread tauche ich nicht auf. Der Rest ist von 2006 und da gabs mich hier noch gar nicht.
Aber in dem 2006er Thread hätte es durchaus auch von mir deutliche Worte geben können


----------



## physicus (13 Februar 2013)

Hallo!

Erinnert mich - von der Beratungsresistenz her - irgendwie an WOLFSBURGER. Solche typen tauchen immer wieder mal auf.
Bitte nicht verzweifeln!

LG
P


----------



## Hippo (13 Februar 2013)

Au ja, das ist auch so ein Thread
DER Beitrag hätte mich u.U.auch zum Rauchen gebracht >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...echnungen-mahnungen.19408/page-44#post-211011


----------

